
Promotion rate impact on garbage collected languages - ivom2gi
https://plumbr.eu/blog/garbage-collection/what-is-promotion-rate
======
nosideeffects
Why does it take so much effort to use a garbage collected runtime
efficiently? Wasn't the purpose of a GC in the first place to make things
easier for the developer?

~~~
ivom2gi
It actually does remove a lot of hassle from developers. But with every
abstraction, the complexity is not actually removed, just hidden. This means
that in situations where the abstraction fails, you would need to still
understand the hidden complexity ...

